# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  الماسنجر التاسع Windows Live Messenger 9.0 Beta

## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أقدم إليكم

اخر اصدار من برنامج المحادثة الاشهر و الاقوي عالميا

Windows Live Messenger 





جايب لكم اليوم أحلى إصدار في الماسنجر وأفضل من النسخه السابقة




Windows Live Messenger 9.0 Beta

النسخه التجريبيه 

وهذي بعض الصور له






حجم الماسنجر:

16,9 ميقا

الجديد في هذا الاصدار
يحتوي هذا الاصدار علي مجموعة جديدة وهائلة من الاضافات الجديدة و التحسينات المهمة منها :

* العديد من التصليحات الاخري لجعل عملية الدخول Signing -in علي الشبكة اسرع و تقليل و قت التحميل 
قد يحل هذا الاصدار مشكلة عدم القدرة علي الدخول Signing -in التي يواجهها البعض

* امكانية الدخول Sign-in من اكثر من مكان باكثر من كمبيوتر (4 كمبيوترات كحد اقصي)

* توقيع صوتي Signature sounds اختار صوت خاص بيك يسمعه اصدقائك عند ما تدخلSign-in 

* اصوات مخصصة لكل صديق (من الممكن الان اختير اصوات خاصة لكل صديق 
فيكنك معرفة من قام بارسال رسالة ليك عندمل تكون خارج الغرفة )

* SPAM Reporting التبليغ عن اي رسائل الاعلانية المزعجة 

* Animated Display Pictures الان الماسنجر يدعم الصور المتحركة لوضعها كصورة شخصية .

* Link in Personal Status Message الرسالة الشخصية التي تظهر بجوار اسمك تستطيع ربطها بموقع معين 

* العديد من المزايا الاخري اترككم تجربوه بانفسكم .


ملحوظة :
الاصدار يعمل بدون مشاكل تذكر لكنه مازال تحت التطوير
لكنه يحتوي علي مجوعة من الخواص و الميزات تجعله في مقدمة برامج المحادثة الفورية 


روابط التحميل


* التحميل من هنا 1

* التحميل من هنا 2



منقول

تحياتي لكم اخوكم الناري

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## بسمه نغم

*اخوي ماقدر افتح الرابط
لـيش
يعنـي لما افتحه يقول لي لا يمكن عرض الصفحه*

----------


## mrboch

مشكووور اخوي الناري

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hope

*يسلمووو على النسخه الرائعهـ*

*بسمة نغم : الروابط شغاله 100%*


*يعطيك الف عافيه أخوي النــاري ..*


*نترقب جديدك ..*



*تحياتي*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مشكــــــــــور رحــم الله والديـــــكـ من زمــــــان ادوره* 

*يعطيك ربي العاافيه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووووو أخوي الناري ؛؛*

*ماننح ــــــــــرم جديدكـ ؛؛*

*تح ــــــــــيااتووو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

_مشكورين جميعاً على التواجد الطيب_
_لاعدمناكم يارب ولي مافتح عنده_
_انشاء الله بحاول ارعفه على موقع ثاني في اسرع وقت_

_تقبولو تحياتي وتحترامي اخوكم_
_الـــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــاري_

----------


## رفيقة العمر

مشكووور على الموضوع الحلو ويعطيح الف عافية ..
بس عندي سؤال ..
هل الإصدار عربي ولا انجليزي لأني وبصراحة مالي خلق زوبعة الإنجليزي ..
وشكراً ..

----------


## نصرالله

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وبجرب انزله الليلة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
ونشاء الله يعجبكم 
بس الاصدرا انجليزي >>انشاء الله اذا حصلت عربي اجيبه لكم
تمنايتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمو على الطرح
ويعطيك العافيه
ان شاء الله اذا نزلت نسخة كاملة بنزله.

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكور أخووي النااري 
يعطيك العافيه ع المجهود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على المرور
 ورحم والديك

توصل مان ننحم منه
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ...

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## بريط

مشكوووووور اخوي الناري

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلم اخووووي الناري 


ربي يعطيك العاافية



تحياتو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تســــلم ربي يعطيـــك الف عافيهـ*

*ماننحرم جديدك بأنتظار جديدك*

*دمت بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يسلمكم وخليكم
مشكورين على التواصل
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية 
ولاعدمناكم يارب
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## « أحلام »

*يعطيك ربّي ألِف عافِية ..*
*دمتّ لنآ ~*

----------


## الملاك

مشكور خيووووووووووووو الناري 


افدتناااااااااااااااااااااا 


تحياتي : المـــــــــــلـاكـــــــــ

----------


## صمت الـرحيل

يسلمو على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين على التواجد الرائع
يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمنااااااااااااااااااكم يارب
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يسلمو على الطرح
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يسلمك ويعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دوم يارب
تحياتي لك اخوك
الــنــاري

----------


## Sweet Magic

•
• الناري 

يعطيك العافيه

ما ننحرم من جديدك 
دمت بخير وسعاده •
•

----------


## معشوقهـ الورديـ

أل*ف شكر لك احي الناري على هذا الطرح* 

* بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين على التواجد
الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية
ولاعدمناااااااااااااااااااااك
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
تمنياتي لجميع بالتووووفيق

----------

